# Looking at a couple Treks



## askibum02 (May 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a road bike, and I have a few questions about the components. I'm looking at the Modone 2.1 and 2.3. The biggest difference that I see are the TLR wheels and 105 brakes. Bottom line? Are the wheels and brakes worth it? I'm 350 pounds and I'm worried that any stock wheel will fail in short order with me riding them. I don't want to spend extra money for something I will have to replace anyway.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Everything is designed to wear and fail at some point. The brakes will have better stopping power over the generic ones and the wheels are great, tubeless ready, however for your weight you might need a custom spoke 32 hole wheel set, for an everyday use wheel set if the TLR ones are stout enough.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not criticizing you but your weight has a large affect on which bike you should buy.
I think most road Treks are rated for 275 pounds?

I'm not familiar with the models you're looking at but normally when you move up in price you get lighter components. That lightness often makes them more fragile.

You need strong, not light.
Your weight will be hard on the bike and will stress the frame, fork and components.

I'd actually consider buying a cheaper bike with higher-spoke-count wheels now and plan to replace it in a year or so when you've lost weight and gained skill.

Welcome, glad to hear that you're riding! Many here were at your weight and have cycled their way to fitness! 
Best of Luck to you!


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Randy99CL said:


> I'm not criticizing you but your weight has a large affect on which bike you should buy.
> I think most road Treks are rated for 275 pounds?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the models you're looking at but normally when you move up in price you get lighter components. That lightness often makes them more fragile.
> ...


+1 on this entire post.

No one here will judge you based on your weight. We are all glad you're cycling and everyone here will help you on your journey to gain experience and advance in your cycling. Congrats on taking your first pedal stokes toward your future life in cycling.

For your bike, get something strong (aluminum, steel or titanium) and something with a pretty wide gear range which will help you with hills and in putting in longer miles. More spokes in the wheels generally equals greater strength, which is what you need at this point. Plenty of time to upgrade as you advance...and plenty of help in doing so on this site.

What ever you get, ride the hell out of it. Welcome to the joy of cycling....and please keep us posted on your progress. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you're a Trek guy (or if that's what your shop carries) you might want to consider the steel 520 touring bike, instead of an alloy Madone. Same MSRP as the Madone 2.1. It has 36 spoke wheels, a 48/36/26 triple up front with an 11-32 cassette, which will really help you with any hills you run into. The triple will kind of compensate for the jumps in an 11-32 nine speed cassette.

Then, when you've ridden yourself into shape at a lighter weight, and buy a lighter road bike, you can keep it for years as your back-up/bad weather bike. :wink:


----------



## askibum02 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------

